# Rather annoyed...



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

...at my Audi local dealer - I took my TT Tfsi Sline Roadster in after 4 weeks of ownership - having driven it twice - to check/amend a slight tapping noise when the roof was up, something that disappeared when the roof was down - before it went in, I did a full wax clean on each panel, including clay bar the car - so I know the car condition.

On Tues I get the car back - and its sat on the drive until today when I went to give it a quick detail before taking out...So I was rather annoyed to find a small dent on the front left hand wing, a stone chip in the bonnet (neither of which were there when the car went in), the scuttle trim under the bonnet of the car now not clipped in correctly and slidding around - and even more annoying, a different wheel fitted at the rear passenger side!!!

Yep, for some reason my original alloy - which had a slight mark on the rim edge which I had covered in a bit of laquer - has been swopped for the same style of alloy but with chipped spokes and a thicker tyre on it - I mean WTF???

I have phoned the dealer but none of the service people are around until tmrw - so I will be down there at 8am on their doorstep demanding to know what happened - having been a customer at this dealer since 2008, to say I am disappointed is rather an understatement - I can understand the odd thing, accidents happen, but a different wheel???


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Crikey! Totally unacceptable imo, only made worse by the stress & worry of having to wait over the weekend to get an explanation!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

when you say 'thicker' tyre, what do you mean?

is the size actually different to the other 3?

looking forward to some pics and their response - good luck Im sure youll come out ok - sounds like a deliberate theft to fix someone elses problem :evil:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

That's staggering behaviour from the dealer, and almost hoping you wouldn't notice the wheel swap. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Does it drive ok? Different tyre could mean it was manked Into a kerb, tyre blown out & replaced.

Deffo a trip back for a conversation

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Shocking, regardless of the outcome speak to audi uk, just so that they know that this particular dealership is taking the #### out of it's customers.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

This sort of thing happens too often as you've only got to read about it elsewhere on the forum and people wonder why there's skepticism towards the Audi brand.

It displays disrespect to you and your car,so demand to see the service manager tomorrow for an explanation as to why this has happened and get it rectified accordingly.


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry about delayed reply - I have been going over the car with a fine tooth comb to check everything else, and gave just got off the phone to their senior sales chap at the dealer - who sold me the car - he is going to get hold of the service manger first thing in morning and find out what happened...which is just as well, as I will be there at 800hrs on the dot!

With regards to the wheel tyre - it appears to be the same tyre - size etc - bit it looks slightly thicker from the ally wheel rim to the tyre tread than the others - it was my girlfriend that pointed that one out.

I am rather steaming


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

My guess is that they will deny it and say that's how they received the car 
So get ready and stick to your guns

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just tried to take some pictures but can't get a good enough pic of small ding on the iPad and iPhone due to the sun reflecting madly on the panel :-(

With regards the wheel - the salesman was with me and watched the wheel man give me some laquer to cover the small bit that I found on delivery - so I have at least two witness's for the original wheel on that one. As for the body work, they went over it with me before it went in and we checked it - signing a form to say no damage was present at the time...

Your right, it's gonna be a argument on this one


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Legin1 said:


> With regards to the wheel tyre - it appears to be the same tyre - size etc - bit it looks slightly thicker from the ally wheel rim to the tyre tread than the others - it was my girlfriend that pointed that one out.
> 
> I am rather steaming


Are the tyres directional, I'm not sure... but could they have removed it and put it back on the wrong way...? Just a thought.


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Good point Mr R  Just checked and it is correct - word 'outer' written on outside - I will post their response once I get it to tmrw


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very annoying and extremely poor service.

Took my mk2 in for a service when I had it made them check over the car with me, advisor commented it's like new, when I picked it up I never checked it back over two days later found the rear wheel had been scuffed.

Thought no point contacting dealer as they'll deny all knowledge then a week later audi customer services survey comes along thought what the heck I'll fill it in and rant. Next day dealer phones and says pop it back we'll repair it free of charge.

I would tweet audi as well demanding dealer sorts it.

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Dano28 - good point on the tweets - I will see what they say tmrw


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

One of the chips in the laquer on the bottom of the wheel that's not mine....


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

The other chip on the same wheel on the spoke.


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

The wheel that's not mine...rear passenger side


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

The wheel that is mine - front passenger side...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Its at times like this that a dash cam can reveal what has gone on whilst your car is in the dealer's hands. As a previous forum member found out.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Its at times like this that a dash cam can reveal what has gone on whilst your car is in the dealer's hands. As a previous forum member found out.


Yep,

"Please don't wash my car"


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

leopard said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Its at times like this that a dash cam can reveal what has gone on whilst your car is in the dealer's hands. As a previous forum member found out.
> ...


In fairness the guy wasn't that clear that he didn't want his car washed  jk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You're right bhoy78. If only he'd left them a note :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

So, as well as note on the service computer in the Audi reception and post-it notes on the dash and steering wheel with "please do not wash my car", I now have to add "please do not swap my wheels for damaged ones"?


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Okay, just left the dealers after talking to the service manager - he was very good and rather appalled with what I had found - he also remembered checking my car with me and me showing the wheel in question, as I pointed out the mark on the wheel to him - he agreed that it was not the same wheel! He has asked for the car to be left there till Friday, ordered me a brand new alloy and tyre for the car, the small dent and scuttle will also be sorted at the same time - and he is rather steaming with his staff! Lots of apologises and a promise to restore my faith in them...so we will see on Friday - he has promised to oversee this one himself


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Which Audi dealer was this? I will make sure I never go near them......


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A small dent or loose trim after garage work you can understand. But swapping a good wheel for a damaged one of the same type that sounds like intentional fraud or theft.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Might be a good idea to ask that the service manager personally checks the car before you pick it up, and does a formal handover / check to be sure all good when you pick it up?

I would also want to know where your original wheel is now. Might be worth asking for it back to keep as a spare?

Good luck.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Accidents do happen but the fact they were so devious and underhand would put me off using them again. Glad your car is being sorted, would never have thought to check my wheels after a service but will be now!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> A small dent or loose trim after garage work you can understand.


Hi,  [smiley=bigcry.gif] I definately won't be using your garage then. [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > A small dent or loose trim after garage work you can understand.
> ...


I'm afraid Hoggy the garage that never had an slip up with a customer's car doesn't exist. Even yours.


----------



## sdjfaulkes (Oct 9, 2015)

johnny_hungus said:


> Which Audi dealer was this? I will make sure I never go near them......


Same question pls... 
Makes you wonder how many times they get away with this sort of stuff! Many others who are perhaps less diligent would be none the wiser.


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Update to this from dealer today:

1) New Wheel - new wheel direct from Germany will be fitted tomorrow with new tyre . They could not find out what happened to my old one though... :x

2) Windscreen scuttle trim - when one side of the scuttle trim is clipped up, the other side will not clip - it appears the scuttle trim in my car is slightly too short :? . Having checked two other roadsters that they have, both cars are the same :? - they have a call in with Audi head office for a resolution on this one and are waiting hear.

3) Small dent in wing - the other two above are fixable, this is more problematic, the small dent (less than 2mm) is too small for a smart repair, and its in an area on the wing which is inaccessible to get to from behind - so they cannot push it out from behind  . They are working on another resolution that may fix it and will know more tomorrow.

To be fair to the dealers - the service manager is very apologetic and will not let the car return to me until it is fixed to my - and his - satisfaction, basically he is taking personal responsibility on this one...

I have not named the dealer yet, as I want to give them the opportunity to make this right first..I should know more tomorrow and will update further after I have seen them.

Thank you everybody for being supportive


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting about dent on wing... Does this mean that it's double skinned? Can they not even get at it from behind coming up from the wheel arch?

Sounds like you are making progress, which is good to hear!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You say you have not named the dealer yet. Does this imply that you will name the dealer, regardless of whatever they do to rectify the problems and compensate you?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

"They could not find out what happened to my old one though... "

really ?

means they dont actually want to tell you is my guess but good luck with the outcome :wink:


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys - yeah we are getting somewhere - and I will know more tomorrow...

In answer to the question - yes, apparently the wing is double skinned and the small dent is right in the wrong place 

Yeah, that's what I thought about the wheel too - my opinion is that somebody swopped my unmarked wheel for this marked one with another mk3 TT that may have been in at the same time...proving it though will be difficult  So long as the new one is okay then fine...just hope they can resolve the plastic scuttle issue too....

As for compensation - well nothing has been said about that yet - will see what happens tomorrow


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Re compensation - tot up how many hours you have spent chasing this up and running to and from the garage. Tell the manager how many hours you've wasted on this .... and ask him how much do they charge you per hour for their services. And start from there.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> Re compensation - tot up how many hours you have spent chasing this up and running to and from the garage. Tell the manager how many hours you've wasted on this .... and ask him how much do they charge you per hour for their services. And start from there.


when the time comes it may come down to just words of apology - if approprate , a goodway to start the 'compensation' discussion is to ask how they intend to 'demonstrate' their regret etc etc' not with just words, but how do they intend to 'show' you how bothered they are - just a thought :wink:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Legin1 said:


> As for compensation - well nothing has been said about that yet - will see what happens tomorrow


Sounds like you are taking a very sensible approach to things... by going at them all guns blazing could instantly make them do only the minimum necessary to put things right. Keep us updated.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> Legin1 said:
> 
> 
> > As for compensation - well nothing has been said about that yet - will see what happens tomorrow
> ...


You are right of course but there is a fine line between restrained and sensible and being seen as weak and a pushover. :?


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Latest update for everybody:

1) Wheel-new wheel direct from factory now fitted and I found out what happened to my old one!  Apparently their wheel refurbishment chap mixed my wheel up with another car next to mine that he was doing, as both cars have the same type of wheels...

2) Window scuttle - this has now been removed, refitted and clipped back in secure. 

3) Small dent up in wing - they have now confirmed that this IS repairable, and they will repair this this Thurs when I am back from my holiday. 

In addition, the senior service manager wants to have a 'chat about what happened'....so we will see what he has to say...

I feel like I am taking part in a soap opera... :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Legin1 said:


> In addition, the senior service manager wants to have a 'chat about what happened'....so we will see what he has to say...
> 
> I feel like I am taking part in a soap opera... :wink:


 :lol: :lol: And we're all waiting for the next installment.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Legin1 said:


> Latest update for everybody:
> Apparently their wheel refurbishment chap mixed my wheel up with another car next to mine that he was doing, :


Still a bit strange, I'd expect the wheel refurb chap to actually refurb the wheel before re-fitting???

Good luck with the chat once all sorted.


----------



## Legin1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Final update....

1) Small dent has now been removed - so well that I cannot see where it had been at all  
2) Aforementioned chat - lots of apologises, and a gift of some chip paint, plastic protector fluid, cargo net and boot plastic liner... 

I have to say that the dealer has actually been rather good, although they did indeed screw up with my car, they didn't 'pass the buck' and instead just got on, dealt with it to my satisfaction and apologised  Rather a refreshing change to some other dealers that I have had in the past...


----------

